# Have we all given up on Haricat?



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

VCats

350 behind in second place at the mo


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Long as she gets through to the next round she's OK.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Voted 

Current standings:
Haricat - 409 - 26%
Tidbit - 756 - 48%


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Voted first thing!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Already voted today but for everyone who hasn't
come on people get voting!!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Guys whenever she goes through to the next round all votes are reset, I think that's why no one is going for it too much now because being so far ahead in second she will be into the next round and that's all that matters right now, not being first :thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Voted!!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Guys whenever she goes through to the next round all votes are reset, I think that's why no one is going for it too much now because being so far ahead in second she will be into the next round and that's all that matters right now, not being first :thumbup:


Ah, I was going to ask whether scores are reset when they enter the next round. Good to know.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

voted!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Voted this morning.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

voted for the second time in this round


----------



## lovecat (May 3, 2008)

Haricat gets my vote everyday - then i vote again on sons laptop :thumbup:

(i did think of resetting my router so my i.p address changed and then i could vote more.... but i think that would be cheating and i don`t want the cyber police knocking on me door!) :lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

voted this morning!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ditto the above posts.

Vote each day.

Come on Guys it takes 2 secs :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Guys whenever she goes through to the next round all votes are reset, I think that's why no one is going for it too much now because being so far ahead in second she will be into the next round and that's all that matters right now, not being first :thumbup:


Agreed but the more we can keep this in people's minds so that they are in the habit of voting everyday, automatically, when crunch time comes we shouldn't be too far behind


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I vote first thing :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Agreed but the more we can keep this in people's minds so that they are in the habit of voting everyday, automatically, when crunch time comes we shouldn't be too far behind


Indeed, I just don't want people to be like OH NO I did this all of last week! When the final comes


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Indeed, I just don't want people to be like OH NO I did this all of last week! When the final comes


I've put the link in my signature as a reminder to myself to vote.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I have voted too


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Mum2Heidi said:


> VCats
> 
> 350 behind in second place at the mo


As long as she gets through to the next round all votes will go back to nil.

Its the last week in November that we really need to rally the troups. Wouldnt it be something if we could win via pf and our facebooks, since I honestly feel that we are in this together now and of course its for Cats Protection in Hemel Hempstead


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I voted this morning.

I won't be around the last week of November - so please everyone do some extra votes for me.

Best of luck


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Just voted again but Haricat only has half the amount of votes of the cat in the lead. Come on everyone he needs more votes.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

voted thismorning.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

voted again!


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

BUMP - For all you evening peoples, VOTE NOW if you haven't done it already today! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just voted again


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Still voting everyday x


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Just voted.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

just voted, i think shes safe.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

voted x 2


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

I voted this morning.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Voted....can you only vote once a day per computer?

Really hope the votes are reset for the next round, we've gotta get Haricat to win!

Is there anything you can do Nina? Freecycle/Preloved/Gumtree adverts? Advert/small story in your local paper?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

voted again. Wonder when the next round starts


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

just voted.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

:thumbup:voted


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

voted again :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Haricat this morning!

Tidbit 1,002 47% 
Haricat 546 26% 
Little Ceasar 149 7% 
Cassidy 118 6% 
JoJo 89 4% 
Bear 83 4% 
Simon 75 4% 
Racer 74 3% 
2,136 votes total


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm voting nowgoes to find the link.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Have voted now but she is in second place behinkd Tidbit by quite a bit plese get voting peeps.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Voted, :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Now I am back on the net, another vote from me :thumbup:


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

vote vote vote.....:thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Voted, but that song is driving me mad!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

16 hours left for this round!

Haricat will definitely be going through to the next one but we will REALLY need to step it up with the votes! Tidbit has over 1000 votes now, double what Haricat has


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Voted, but that song is driving me mad!


What song?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i keep voting, at least your going through the next round but we need loadsssssss more voters


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> i keep voting, at least your going through the next round but we need loadsssssss more voters


I have put the link in my siggie on my own forum lol.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

voted again!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Voted. :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

voted :thumbup:
i will vote twice tomorrow if i think on ...once here at home and once at work...:lol: :lol:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Voted again!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> What song?


The song that comes on when you get the page up to vote. Something about, don't get angry kitty kat coz I love you.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> The song that comes on when you get the page up to vote. Something about, don't get angry kitty kat coz I love you.:lol:


I've never had the song and hte speakers have been on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

I have voted now but didn't get the song.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i get the song every time!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> i get the song every time!


I have never had the song.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lol its quite catchy in a sort of cheesy way! I almost know it off by heart!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol its quite catchy in a sort of cheesy way! I almost know it off by heart!


Don't think the song likes me I can't find it.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Still voting here!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> Still voting here!!!


and here!:thumbup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've voted again - we've got a fresh start and a chance to take the lead now!!!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Only 3 behind now :thumbup:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

1 behind now!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

We're level :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

we are winning! by 1!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

voted...back to level again... i will vote tonight when i get home aslo


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Voted and just taken the lead.:thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Voted 1 Ahead :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

3 ahead now!

Get an advert up on Preloved or Gumtree!

Make a FB group!

We WONT let Haricat lose :thumbup: :thumbup:



hopefully Tidbits voters will have gotten bored by now and won't vote this time! Hopefully his owners overdid it in round 2!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

voted :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fishtankswimming (Jan 22, 2009)

Voted:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Put a link on FB - hopefully will get us a few more votes


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Voted, and put a new link on FB


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

voted  :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

round three and he's all ready behind...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Voted.....


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

i have voted


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

They have suddenly jumped 50 votes ahead.....


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

voted.:thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Another vote from me


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Voted again


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

voted ..................


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

*Voted... but I think we need DT and her attention grabbing thread titles to get everyone on board again! * :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Done..................:thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Done for today :thumbup:


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

voted today and yesterday


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Voted.....


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Just bumping up as there is not much in it at the min


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

voted today cmon guys!!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Just voted!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to add I can't vote anymore... the voting box has disappeared


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

voted again..


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Just voted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Just to add I can't vote anymore... the voting box has disappeared


That happened to me I just went back and tried again it was fine lol the box is there now.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Voted again.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

At least all our votes are genuine and not cheating :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Voted:thumbup:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Voted :thumbup:

82 votes behind at the moment


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Voted....


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Todays vote done.:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

voted for Haricat


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

I have voted for today.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Voted - do hope he wins but he needs more votes if that's gonna happen


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

voted:thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup, voted!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

voted :thumbup:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Voted again!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Voted for today :thumbup:

Hope they continue to trace all Tidbits votes


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Voted again today x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

voted :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Voted for today :thumbup:
> 
> Hope they continue to trace all Tidbits votes


Oooo whats this westie-ma, have they been CHEATING?? :scared:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I keep voting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Allana said:


> Oooo whats this westie-ma, have they been CHEATING?? :scared:


Yes they have been voteing somehow from the same computer more than once don't know how they have managed that.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Allana said:


> Oooo whats this westie-ma, have they been CHEATING?? :scared:


Yup, allegedly  200 votes knocked off Tidbits total cos they were all from the same computer ... boo hiss boo hiss


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

danielled said:


> Yes they have been voteing somehow from the same computer more than once don't know how they have managed that.


You can change your IP server address (think thats what its called) well the thing that sites recognise anyway.

I dont know how to do it but i know you can.

That is really bad tho they should get disqualified for that!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Yup, allegedly  200 votes knocked off Tidbits total cos they were all from the same computer ... boo hiss boo hiss


Ah well at least something was done about it. :thumbup:

But how bad is that.....


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> Yup, allegedly  200 votes knocked off Tidbits total cos they were all from the same computer ... boo hiss boo hiss


I reckon they should have been disqualified, if they're cheating to that degree whats to betting they've lied on his story to make him seem more votable?

For a 200 pound man, it would take 7 minutes max from been hung, i'm assuming a cat would be a fair bit less, call me cynical and i'll appologise if i'm proven wrong, but the chances of it been true are slim


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Allana said:


> Ah well at least something was done about it. :thumbup:
> 
> But how bad is that.....


True, as long as they continue checking and tracing to make sure every vote is genuine 

Very bad, don't like peeps who cheat to win ... takes all the fun out of it


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> True, as long as they continue checking and tracing to make sure every vote is genuine
> 
> Very bad, don't like peeps who cheat to win ... takes all the fun out of it


Yeah exactly, when badger was in the poundies comp i had as much fun rounding up the voters and battling to try and win 

Would hate to think people were cheating at it


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

shoreset said:


> I reckon they should have been disqualified, if they're cheating to that degree whats to betting they've lied on his story to make him seem more votable?


That's the thing once someone has spoiled the whole thing by cheating 

Well, I'm going to continue voting anyway, in the hope that genuine votes win through :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Vote first thing every day


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just put todays vote in:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Allana said:


> You can change your IP server address (think thats what its called) well the thing that sites recognise anyway.
> 
> I dont know how to do it but i know you can.
> 
> That is really bad tho they should get disqualified for that!


True but you can't change all ip addresses you can only change them if they are dynamic.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Voted again..


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

And again....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

voted today


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

A bit slow today but done.:thumbup:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I managed to vote another twice today by using my clients phone :thumbup:

Its a real close thing at the moment though, what with the cheating for Tidbit. We may not even make it through to the final round next week


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Managed to vote three times today (keep using a different pc at work sshhh...)


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just seen the winning cats votes increase by 200 votes within a couple of mins. This is crazy and so unfair.

I'm seriously considering pulling Haricat if cheating is allowed.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its sad that Tidbit's supporters are cheating he is a nice cat as is Haricat, why cant they be fair?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Nina said:


> Just seen the winning cats votes increase by 200 votes within a couple of mins. This is crazy and so unfair.
> 
> I'm seriously considering pulling Haricat if cheating is allowed.


an it not be reported and them disqualified or something?

that is seriously unfair to all the other that on there


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Nina said:


> Just seen the winning cats votes increase by 200 votes within a couple of mins. This is crazy and so unfair.
> 
> I'm seriously considering pulling Haricat if cheating is allowed.


Hang in there they took off votes when tehy found out they were cheating hang in there Nina if they catch them cheating again they will probably take the cheating votes off again.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> an it not be reported and them disqualified or something?
> 
> that is seriously unfair to all the other that on there


he should be withdrawn from the comp, if people are found to be cheating as it is really unfair, it costs some people to vote etc.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I voted today 

How are they cheating :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I voted today
> 
> How are they cheating :confused1:


They have been somehow voteing from the same computer over and over again apparrantly. Don't know how they managed it the cheats.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Voted from my laptop at home. I hope thy remove the cheating votes.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

How did they cheat?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> How did they cheat?


Voted from the same computer somehow more than once.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

I have voted for today.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ive voted today 


if they are cheating they should be disqualified thats so unfair


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> ive voted today
> 
> if they are cheating they should be disqualified thats so unfair


They should be disqualified yes I agree.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Voted.:thumbup:
I didn't think it let you vote more than once though? 
If my daughter votes then it won't let me vote.:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Voted.:thumbup:
> I didn't think it let you vote more than once though? If my daughter votes then it won't let me vote.


Don't know they have managed to vote for Tidbit from the same computer little cheats.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I voted first thing from two computers and phone.

If we get into the final round though, we stand as much chance of getting that prize for Cats Protection as I do of winning the lottery this week


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Nina said:


> I voted first thing from two computers and phone.
> 
> If we get into the final round though, we stand as much chance of getting that prize for Cats Protection as I do of winning the lottery this week


I've voted again today 

As they say you've gotta be in it to win it :thumbup: You never know


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

voted!!!!!

how do you know they were cheating?? i don`t get how you can tell lol

http://www.hannahbaskets.com/RULES.html according to their own rules then if they actually have been cheating the other cat should be removed


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> voted!!!!!
> 
> how do you know they were cheating?? i don`t get how you can tell lol
> 
> RULES according to their own rules then if they actually have been cheating the other cat should be removed


It was confirmed on a thread can't remember which one over two hundreds votes apparrantly.


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been voting everyday but it looks like Tidbit will win which is a shame if their cheating! Shame on them!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

SashaXx said:


> I've been voting everyday but it looks like Tidbit will win which is a shame if their cheating! Shame on them!


Nah I don't give up easily lol.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ive voted :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Did todays 1st thing :thumbup: even befor PF :scared: :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Done - 
but we are 300 pts behind


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Done - 247 left come on guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Right, I've had enough of this  I want answers.
I've just sent this email to Hannah baskets ....

*Hello, I'm currently voting for Haricat in your cat competition.

I have been told that votes are being traced and that 200 votes were recently removed from another contestant due to them being instigated from the same computer.

Can you please confirm this. If this is indeed the case, can you please confirm why the contestant in question has not been disqualified as per your own rules for these competitions.

I fully understand that this sort of competition is for fun but feel I must ask these questions in the interest of fair play and on behalf of other genuine voters who are committed to voting each day for their favourite picture.

Thank you in advance for your prompt response.

Nicola*

Lets see what they have to say for themselves 

ETA ... I've voted today


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Voted.....


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

westie~ma said:


> Right, I've had enough of this  I want answers.
> I've just sent this email to Hannah baskets ....
> 
> *Hello, I'm currently voting for Haricat in your cat competition.
> ...


I also emailed them, but although they admit that cheating had been occuring, it seems that they are unwilling to really do anything about it other than remove those votes obtained wrongly! It hardly seems right when all the other cats votes are obtained fairly


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

So does this mean the current votes are correct and Haricat is rightly in second place?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

omg i cant believe someone would cheat!!


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

I've voted everyday...can't believe someone would cheat and they wouldn't disqualify them


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

its been changed now how you vote , i cant even view whos placed where


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

voted :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

When did that happen now you have to enter your full name and email address then select who you are voteing for and hit submit when did that happen.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sometime today as i voted this morning the other way


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> sometime today as i voted this morning the other way


Ahhh that's better now that I can read everything again lol. Yeah I voted the other way this morning too.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> When did that happen now you have to enter your full name and email address then select who you are voteing for and hit submit when did that happen.


i voted just before i posted on here and i didnt have to do all that:confused1: it must have only just changed


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> i voted just before i posted on here and i didnt have to do all that:confused1: it must have only just changed


I don't know properly when it happened but hey it's good. Think they did it due to cheating you know hint hint.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> I don't know properly when it happened but hey it's good. Think they did it due to cheating you know hint hint.


LOL too right!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

bad news everyone!!!

Quoted from the website:



> *It is with deep sadness that Hannah Baskets has to cancel the cat contest. After countless tries to fix the unfair way that voters on two or more contestants side choose to conduct themself. And also the countless e-mails of complaints. We will be ending this contest today*.


how annoying


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sad but atleast Tidbit never won, in my eyes its a result,


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> sad but atleast Tidbit never won, in my eyes its a result,


Yes I suppose!

I have a feeling they're also getting at us in that message though "two or more" - I just hope that we weren't doing wrong in voting every day? I don't think there's anything wrong in it


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Yes I suppose!
> 
> I have a feeling they're also getting at us in that message though "two or more" - I just hope that we weren't doing wrong in voting every day? I don't think there's anything wrong in it


did it say you where not to vote each day??? as far as i was aware thats how these comps work


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Ah no. Two or more contestants sides, What was wrong with how we conducted ourselves? If it allows you to vote everyday then what could be wrong with that. And asking people on a forum to vote is the same really as asking your family and friends to vote, everyone had a choice to vote or not and who to vote for. It's a shame really that people cheated and now ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

It doesnt necessary mean Haricats voters were cheating. Mabe some of the ones below haricat were cheating to try and catch up with us


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know how anyone could cheat using the same computer all the time as I tried once to vote when it hadn't quite been 24 hours since I last voted and it wouldn't let me vote. I go a message saying that a vote had been recorded from that computer in the last 24 hrs so I couldn't vote again.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no I just saw that it has been cancelled  I'm sorry Nina!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

What a shame  sorry Nina xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Nooooo I can't vote now they cancelled the competition.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

dee o gee said:


> Ah no. Two or more contestants sides, What was wrong with how we conducted ourselves? If it allows you to vote everyday then what could be wrong with that. And asking people on a forum to vote is the same really as asking your family and friends to vote, everyone had a choice to vote or not and who to vote for. It's a shame really that people cheated and now ruined it for everyone.


It's not Haricat's voters that were cheating ithink it was Tidbits voters that were cheating.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> bad news everyone!!!
> 
> Quoted from the website:
> 
> how annoying


Why does that two or more bit feel like a dig at us?


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww....that's a bummer  after getting this far. sorry


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

danielled said:


> Why does that two or more bit feel like a dig at us?


because they're saying "Two or more contestants" have cheated, just wondering if they were getting at us for voting every day, hopefully not.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> because they're saying "Two or more contestants" have cheated, just wondering if they were getting at us for voting every day, hopefully not.


wasnt voting every day the point? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> because they're saying "Two or more contestants" have cheated, just wondering if they were getting at us for voting every day, hopefully not.


Thought so I was wandering if they are getting at us for voteing every day.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a shame the comp had been closed down! I voted for Haricat every day because I wanted to and because you could vote every day. I tried, by mistake, to vote twice in one day and a message came up to tell me I'd already voted for that day. So voting every day was within the rules!
And asking members of a forum to vote is no differant to asking family and friends. We are all friends here, and part of the pf family:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I've been voting everyday as well, because I wanted too. Don't get why they closed the comp!! They should just have chucked the cheater off and brought in the next person down x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

maybe the cheater is friends with someone throwing the comp?? that might be why they just closed it down....i wonder where the prize goes now 

i can`t believe this and i bet they`re saying we all cheated but we didn`t fix votes etc merely voted every day and there was nothing in the rules to say we couldn`t also if they didn`t want people to vote everyday then they shouldn`t have set the timers to reset each day allowing people to do so!

totally sucks! nina haricat will be our winner of this comp! i have a cat bed here that`s never been used i`d be happy to send to you to donate to charity on haircat`s behalf!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they should close all the other comps in my opinion as cheating could happen in the dog one too. It all seems fishy


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> sad but atleast Tidbit never won, in my eyes its a result,


It seems as though their statement has been levelled at some of Haricats voters too which is completely unfair. Had we been cheating Haricat would have been way ahead 

I agree with the above though. I do not like cheaters.

Cats Protection will still benefit from our Santa Paws competition, so hope your all entering your cats and dogs


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I dont see how we can of cheated even if we wanted to  it would only allow me 1 vote per day :confused1:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

To be fair, there have been a lot of people admitting on these forums to voting from multiple sources each day

It is a shame it's closed though


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> To be fair, there have been a lot of people admitting on these forums to voting from multiple sources each day
> 
> It is a shame it's closed though


Agreed, look at post 135 and 136 this could have been seen as cheating.
Nina :hand:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Sour grapes from the undercats methinks!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> To be fair, there have been a lot of people admitting on these forums to voting from multiple sources each day
> 
> It is a shame it's closed though


I still don't see that as cheating though, it's allowed from different computers because they have different IP addresses. What I see as cheating is using something to change your IP address to repeatedly vote from the same computer hundreds of times a day.

I agree though, it's a shame it closed, they should have kicked off the cheater(s) and replaced them with whoever came next in line.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I've had a reply to my email that I sent:-

*Yes, it is true that there was someone that voted for Tidbit 200+ times within 40 seconds one night and the votes have been removed. However, I had the other contestant e-mail me and was able to trace her IP address and it is a static IP address not a dynamic IP address and I do not believe that the owner had any knowledge of this being done. I also have had numerous e-mails from people naming a person who has nothing to do with Tidbit but does not "like" Haricat and that this is the person that was voting so that Haricat would not be ahead I have also seen this person campaigning for Tidbit and Cassidy on other forums. They have downloaded a program similar to "Hide The IP" on their computer and still continue to vote multiple times and the votes are being removed as they come in. The votes as of 11am central time are all legitimate.
Tidbits owner is very upset about the situation and does not know this person and has posted several times on her Facebook page for people to stop this.

This is the third month in a row we have had this problem and that is why this will be the last voting contest we have. I do apologize for the actions of some voters, but we are watching and checking the statistics of the polls every 30 minutes to delete any false IP address votes.*

Hopefully, this can clear up all the conspiracy theories going on  It's not aimed at us folks, but whoever is responsible for doing this has totally spoiled the "fun" aspect of voting for a picture of a cat  Totally unsporting way to behave and they should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Why the hell would anyone 'not like a cat'? Though I'm assuming it's the owner of the cat in this case...

Ah well, backfired on them hahaha!

I do feel sorry for Tidbits owner though. It's not fair on any of us who voted within the rules.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, I've just sent this back to Hannah baskets ......

*Hi Ranay

Thank you for your email, I really appreciate you taking time to explain to me what has been going on.

I'm absolutely shocked that someone should stoop so low as to cheat in this way, in order to stop another cat winning. Please pass on to Tidbits owner my sincere sympathy that this incident seems to have involved her cat.

I am deeply saddened to note that today when I went to your site to vote that the competition has been removed. Haricat's owner is a member of our pet forum, a few of us have avidly and genuinely been voting every day for Haricat and feel very deflated that the competition has been closed without a true winner being declared.

Is there any way that in the future the competition can be reopened? I have no objection to registering my email or logging in to be able to continue voting should this be necessary in future.

Thank you again and I wish you every luck in sorting out your competition for the future.

Kind regards
Nicola*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Why the hell would anyone 'not like a cat'? Though I'm assuming it's the owner of the cat in this case...
> 
> Ah well, backfired on them hahaha!
> 
> I do feel sorry for Tidbits owner though.* It's not fair on any of us who voted within the rules*.


Yeah, me too


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

westie~ma said:


> I've had a reply to my email that I sent:-
> 
> *Yes, it is true that there was someone that voted for Tidbit 200+ times within 40 seconds one night and the votes have been removed. However, I had the other contestant e-mail me and was able to trace her IP address and it is a static IP address not a dynamic IP address and I do not believe that the owner had any knowledge of this being done. I also have had numerous e-mails from people naming a person who has nothing to do with Tidbit but does not "like" Haricat and that this is the person that was voting so that Haricat would not be ahead I have also seen this person campaigning for Tidbit and Cassidy on other forums. They have downloaded a program similar to "Hide The IP" on their computer and still continue to vote multiple times and the votes are being removed as they come in. The votes as of 11am central time are all legitimate.
> Tidbits owner is very upset about the situation and does not know this person and has posted several times on her Facebook page for people to stop this.
> ...


OMG, this is unbelievable. How can somebody not like a cat that they do not even know. I can only assume that whoever has done this has aimed it at me!

I cannot imagine what I have done for someone to act in this way


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Forget it Nina it's not worth your time x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Nina said:


> OMG, this is unbelievable. How can somebody not like a cat that they do not even know. I can only assume that whoever has done this has aimed it at me!
> 
> I cannot imagine what I have done for someone to act in this way


I don't understand it either 

To be brutally honest ..... I have my own theory after reading this email. Maybe it isn't Tidbits owner doing the extra votes BUT someone close enough to her who realises how important this whole thing is and they are doing all the naughties 

I am soooooo cynical about all this


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Westie Ma, you could ask her to let you know the IP  Then you could check against the IP's here.:lol: I know, not really a good idea but ...


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Westie Ma, you could ask her to let you know the IP  Then you could check against the IP's here.:lol: I know, not really a good idea but ...


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo now that's an idea


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo now that's an idea


Lol yeah that's got me thinking too.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Forget it Nina it's not worth your time x


That is as maybe, but its still upsetting nevertheless. I just hope that it is not a member of this forum, or one of my supposedly fb friends!

I have also written to Hannah Baskets expressing my apologies that this cheating could have anything to do with us.

Its really upsetting to think that someone would do such a thing :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

I cannot imagine that *ANYONE* can say that they do not like a cat! All I can say is that person must be* DERANGED* And to vote 200 times they must be obsessed with either *SOMEONE* or something!

The person who has done this is dispicable - ANYONE that knows NINA knows that this was for charity that this was being done! All *THEY* have done is deprive the charity! *THEY* should be ashamed of themselves!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Nina said:


> That is as maybe, but its still upsetting nevertheless. I just hope that it is not a member of this forum, or one of my supposedly fb friends!
> 
> I have also written to Hannah Baskets expressing my apologies that this cheating could have anything to do with us.
> 
> Its really upsetting to think that someone would do such a thing :confused1:


Nina, don't take it personally (((( )))), there are some twonky peeps out there with nothing better to do with their time other than meddle.

Okies, off to email again


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, that's a whole other level of lame and clearly has nothing to actually do with the cat. 

Who would actually go to the trouble of all that out of spite? Still everything is traceable online. I am sure you can find out.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> I've had a reply to my email that I sent:-
> 
> *Yes, it is true that there was someone that voted for Tidbit 200+ times within 40 seconds one night and the votes have been removed. However, I had the other contestant e-mail me and was able to trace her IP address and it is a static IP address not a dynamic IP address and I do not believe that the owner had any knowledge of this being done. I also have had numerous e-mails from people naming a person who has nothing to do with Tidbit but does not "like" Haricat and that this is the person that was voting so that Haricat would not be ahead I have also seen this person campaigning for Tidbit and Cassidy on other forums. They have downloaded a program similar to "Hide The IP" on their computer and still continue to vote multiple times and the votes are being removed as they come in. The votes as of 11am central time are all legitimate.
> Tidbits owner is very upset about the situation and does not know this person and has posted several times on her Facebook page for people to stop this.
> ...


How they manage that then? I could only vote once a day which imo is not cheating if the facility is there, they expect people to use it - sour grapes I say!


----------

